# What would you keep?



## kev mac (9/6/17)

If suddenly a law was passed that vapers could only keep 2 mods, 2 tanks and 2 drippers what would they be?
My keepers:
Mods : SX mini Q class,and Lost Vape Triad
Tanks: Modfather and OBS Engine 
RDA: Dot Mod (clone) and Sapor 
I know it's hard,but be strong and choose!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/6/17)

Billet Box and Exocet.
Wapari Nano and Skyline.
RDA would be NarDA and Hadaly.


----------



## Petrus (9/6/17)

Reo Grand and OL16

Reactions: Agree 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (9/6/17)

Ooh, this is a great thread @kev mac !

I may have to adjust my post later but will start now

Definitely a Reo Grand and a RM2 BF dripper on top
Then definitely my evod1 - not sure about the istick20 because i fear it may die soon
Definitely the subtank mini - my istick50 is retaining less power after 2.5 yrs so i would worry to keep that

Oh damn, now i dont have space for the Skyline - but it hasnt proved itself long term yet

This is going to be quite difficult - if i could swap one rda for another tank i would probably include the skyline.

Its just so sad to say "goodbye' to some other loved gear. I fear i cant really answer this properly
Will have to revisit it later. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (9/6/17)

Petrus said:


> Reo Grand and OL16


No problem for you I guess!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## kev mac (9/6/17)

Silver said:


> Ooh, this is a great thread @kev mac !
> 
> I may have to adjust my post later but will start now
> 
> ...


Like you I'd have a hard time saying bye to old friends.But for crying out loud @Rob Fisher made his choices quicker than anyone.While I created the thread I thought he'd agonize over it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (9/6/17)

VGod Pro 150 and Oni 133
Mage RTA and Omni
2x Goon 1.5

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/6/17)

kev mac said:


> Like you I'd have a hard time saying bye to old friends.But for crying out loud @Rob Fisher made his choices quicker than anyone.While I created the thread I thought he'd agonize over it.



Easiest decision ever!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (9/6/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Easiest decision ever!



@Rob Fisher - you didnt use up your allotment of tanks or RDas
You have just two mods, one rda (i guess the exocet) and one tank (the skyline)


----------



## Rafique (9/6/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Easiest decision ever!



if that law was passed and that's what you would keep, remember me when selling the hellfire phantom lol


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/6/17)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher - you didnt use up your allotment of tanks or RDas
> You have just two mods, one rda (i guess the exocet) and one tank (the skyline)





2 mods = BB and Wapari Nano
2 Tanks = Exocet in Boro and Skyline
2 RDA's = NarDA and Hadaly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (9/6/17)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Spydro (9/6/17)

Reo P67's and Krytens. Together these combos cover all three of your gear queries* -* mods, tanks and drippers.

That said... I don't obey stupid laws, so I'll keep whatever gear I choose to and toss all the rest into the gorge.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre (9/6/17)

Reo Grand
VT Inbox
OL16
OL16
OBS Engine
Merlin Mini

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## zadiac (9/6/17)

Everything, and they wouldn't know

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## shaunnadan (9/6/17)

who's making this law???? is it the wife ? has she finally decided that enough is enough!

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Clouds4Days (9/6/17)

P67 and Lost vape Duo
Aromamiser v1 and Skyline
Hadaley and Goon v1.5

I think i would be able to vape all styles with this gear which would keep me happy.
Squonker- ✔
Tc- ✔
VV/VW- ✔
Single coil option- ✔
Dual coil option- ✔
Restricted lung hit- ✔
Direct lung hit- ✔

Im all good now thanks

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Max (9/6/17)

RTA - Serpent Mini 25mm
RTA - Geekvape Ammit 22mm
MOD - Minikin V2
MOD - Asmodus 80W
RDA - Wotofo Sapor V2 22mm
RDA - Goon V1.5

You can practically do anything you want - and agree with all the ticks of @Clouds4Days above

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## PsyCLown (9/6/17)

I do not have enough gear at the moment to have to get rid of anything.
I already did a clear out of all my old gear and now am building up some new gear.

Not many mechs apart from the Reo's.


----------



## GregF (9/6/17)

I'm with @zadiac, keep them all. It would be a kak law.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (9/6/17)

shaunnadan said:


> who's making this law???? is it the wife ? has she finally decided that enough is enough!


No,pure hypothetical. I wouldn't put it past the FDA though.And the wife luckily is oblivious to my gear collection.lol.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan (9/6/17)

kev mac said:


> And the wife luckily is oblivious to my gear collection.lol.



mine has had shelves made for my collection


----------



## kev mac (9/6/17)

shaunnadan said:


> mine has had shelves made for my collection


I guess we share the luck in the wife Dept.as mine turns a blind eye to my extravagances.It keeps me out of her hair!


----------



## Greyz (9/6/17)

RTA's: Kylin for Dual Coil and Merlin Mini for Single
RDA's: Recoil and the Original Sapor 22mm
Mods: Lost Vapes Triade and Lavabox

I think I could be quite happy if I was only left with the above.


----------



## Scott (10/6/17)

kev mac said:


> If suddenly a law was passed that vapers could only keep 2 mods, 2 tanks and 2 drippers what would they be?
> My keepers:
> Mods : SX mini Q class,and Lost Vape Triad
> Tanks: Modfather and OBS Engine
> ...


Brilliant thread but sad one for some. I keep what I have; my one trusty mod Koopor Plus and Griffin 25. Maybe in July the family will grow but getting plenty of ideas from replies what's a keeper.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Huffapuff (10/6/17)

I've been trying to whittle my collection down to basically this exactly, small and simple. 

Tanks: Griffin 25 mini and Merlin mini. 
Drippers: Hadaly and Vaporesso Transformer (my favourite BF RDA to date). 
Mods: Reo grand and Therion. (It's a close call between the Therion and the VT inbox, but the Therion's form factor wins it).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (10/6/17)

Reo p67 with ol16
Billet box with Exocet 
And the skyline 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (10/6/17)

Huffapuff said:


> I've been trying to whittle my collection down to basically this exactly, small and simple.
> 
> Tanks: Griffin 25 mini and Merlin mini.
> Drippers: Hadaly and Vaporesso Transformer (my favourite BF RDA to date).
> Mods: Reo grand and Therion. (It's a close call between the Therion and the VT inbox, but the Therion's form factor wins it).


Transformer - did you get locally? If so, where please?


----------



## acorn (10/6/17)

Andre said:


> Transformer - did you get locally? If so, where please?


https://www.vapeking.co.za/transformer-rda-by-vaporesso-rainbow-edition-vape-king.html#/product/1761

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk


----------



## Huffapuff (10/6/17)

Andre said:


> Transformer - did you get locally? If so, where please?


I bought it off a forum member - can't remember who though 

I love it for squonking and it produces great flavour.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (10/6/17)

Scott said:


> Brilliant thread but sad one for some. I keep what I have; my one trusty mod Koopor Plus and Griffin 25. Maybe in July the family will grow but getting plenty of ideas from replies what's a keeper.


Nobody should be sad it's only make believe,thankfully .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KB_314 (10/6/17)

In the event of this unusual law (i.e there's always the black market):
Reo Grand + OL16
Q Mini + Petri v2 RDA (24mm)
Kayfun v5
Petri RTA - but I'd probably sell it and get another Kayfun

In the event of Armageddon:
2x Reo Grands with OL16's
Tanks sacrificed for a bag of spare parts
Sorted

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (10/6/17)

Still thinking about this thread @kev mac ....

Like it but its challenging


----------



## Pixstar (10/6/17)

*Mods:
Vgod Pro 150* _(workhorse, battery life)_
*M17 Mini 26650*_ (looks and performance)_
*RTA:
Merlin Mini* _(Ease of use, single coil, flavour)_
*Kanger Subtank Mini v2* _(reliability, ease of use, zero leaks)_
*RDA:
Hadaly* _(flavour, easy single coil, flavour)_
*DDP Typhon* _(flavour, single/dual coil, compact, flavour)_

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (10/6/17)

Pixstar said:


> *Mods:
> Vgod Pro 150* _(workhorse, battery life)_
> *M17 Mini 26650*_ (looks and performance)_
> *RTA:
> ...



Am with you on the Subtank Mini V2 @Pixstar 
Rock and roll baby!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar (10/6/17)

Silver said:


> Am with you on the Subtank Mini V2 @Pixstar
> Rock and roll baby!


Agreed @Silver .For me it's the grandfather of all good rebuildable tanks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (10/6/17)

shaunnadan said:


> mine has had shelves made for my collection


You are a lucky man

Sent from my Note 4


----------



## DoubleD (10/6/17)

I'm with Spy, I got my own rules  

And it's easy peezy 

2 x Reo Grands
3 x O16
1 x DotMod tube mech

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Hardtail1969 (16/6/17)

If vapes are outlawed, only outlaws will vape!!!

So i will be your local neighbourhood vape dealer...



Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------

